# Tritank



## kimbo (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/14)

OK this is really kewl! I have have Tropical Ice, Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice in the same tank!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


>




awesome concept!

nice find bud


----------



## Humbolt (17/11/14)

So...much...want!


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

My review budget is depleted for now and the SAPO strike prevents me from selling in the classifieds.

They tell me it takes normal Kanger coils

I will try to get some together and get a sample for review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/11/14)

Where do i buy this???


----------



## hands (17/11/14)

nice idea. where will it end? each month there is something new on the wish list. it is fantastic that this industry is moving so fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Where do i buy this???



http://www.acesmok.com/

I have them on skype


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

Nice Idea, would be good for the non RDA guys, hehe, just wonder about the vapour that tends to end up in the mouth piece, that could mean cleaning the mouthpiece when you swop flavours..... but still, good idea


----------



## Raslin (17/11/14)

That looks really cool.


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

When I started vaping I really thought something like this would be a good concept. If it takes the normal kangertech coils I think it's awesome. Love the idea of switching with a twist


----------



## Dubz (17/11/14)

Totally insane. Will be awesome to have as an ADV coz then you have a choice of 3 flavours all day long


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

That is very innovative and it if uses kanger coils they can be rebuilt to spec

Would love to know what the price point on a device like that will be


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is very innovative and it if uses kanger coils they can be rebuilt to spec
> 
> Would love to know what the price point on a device like that will be




I was told $30 for sample


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I was told $30 for sample


that is not bad at all


----------



## Dr Phil (17/11/14)

Dame now that is clever


----------



## BigAnt (19/11/14)

try swopping mid vape on all 3 .... purely for research purposes for new custom flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

Very interesting and nice find @kimbo
Useful to carry just one device and have 3 flavours on tap
I wonder what the fill capacity for each flavour is and what the overall size of this thing is?


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

Silver said:


> Very interesting and nice find @kimbo
> Useful to carry just one device and have 3 flavours on tap
> I wonder what the fill capacity for each flavour is and what the overall size of this thing is?



If i remember they are 1.5ml a side

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (20/11/14)

for a newcomer like me this would be amazing , can have one tobacco , one less stronger and maybe a desert flavour to top it off  

@kimbo lemme know if you going to order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (20/11/14)

I am also interested! @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (20/11/14)

I think this is it:

http://www.xedistech.com/products/1-tritank-3-tank-clearomizer.html

@kimbo


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

Wesley said:


> I think this is it:
> 
> http://www.xedistech.com/products/1-tritank-3-tank-clearomizer.html
> 
> @kimbo



Yes that looks like it


----------



## Wesley (20/11/14)

Should we move this to 'Who has stock' to see if anyone will bring it in?


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

I can start a group buy .. i just dont like to get something for people and i did not test. I can get the prices and i will leave it open for a week and we can see if we make MOQ


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Should we move this to 'Who has stock' to see if anyone will bring it in?


Probably best just to create a new thread in that forum and ask the question.


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

I started a group buy .. seems like the weight is a bit heavy .. so if there is some interest we can get some


----------

